
Earthlings 10 year anniversary edition – Documentary on Animal Farming - laughingman2
https://vimeo.com/209647801
======
greenerplate
Exciting to see that veganism is picking up steam in 2018. It's sad that it
has been 10 years since this was initially released and the limited progress
that has been made, but progress that is being made is encouraging.

~~~
laughingman2
I have read articles that as incomes rise, people in India a significant
percentage of whom were traditionally vegetarian start to consume meat more
often. I think this is also the case for other developing countries, as
incomes rise meat consumption increases.

I wish this wasn't the case, ie people becoming wealthier, consumerism
encourages them to be immoral. (Regardless of what their traditional belief
are)

Hope the awareness campaigns against meat reach effectively the segments that
see rapid increase in incomes.

~~~
greenerplate
I would think that a lot of that shift happens due to general consumerism. The
more you earn, the more you tend to spend. With a lot of the top-end
restaurants still being heavily skewed toward meat-based dishes, people that
normally would be eating a lot of canned beans, pastas, rice, and such are now
consuming meat in larger quantities. There is definitely an air of "you made
it" around meat-based dishes.

